# My Bosch Colt



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I just bought this off craigslist today. It is a Bosch Colt with a case, guide, wrenches, and 5 bits. It looks brand new. The guy said he used it one time. I paid $50.

I think this little router will be real handy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the perfect router for that 1/8'' RO bit...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice find.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Makes ya feel like you got away with something. Nice. I really enjoy using the Colt.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> the perfect router for that 1/8'' RO bit...


I think that will be my first bit I buy. What will be a good 1/8 RO bit?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> I think that will be my first bit I buy. What will be a good 1/8 RO bit?


I am very partial to Freud...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey stick, I ordered a Freud 1/8 RO bit from CPO for $27 off eBay no shipping charge. I will give it a try. I guess I am set.

I think my router is a variable speed. Is there a fixed speed one also?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

not that I'm aware of...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

It is also a good choice for sign making and trimming off little hangover parts, such as box joints, with a flush trim bit. Look into the plunge base if you want to do signs. It will cost more than what you paid for the router, unless you can find one used.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Why can't I find deals like this? Wait! Maybe I have to LOOK for them.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Lee.
Congrats for that find.
I have one of that trimmers with a lot of accessories and it runs smoothly.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great find and an excellent choice. Enjoy.


----------



## KennK (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a bit of a warning ... somewhat recently I came upon a post in a forum (old brain, can't recall where) in which a Bosch Colt user either inured their fingers or came very close to doing so (sorry, old brain, can't recall which) because they were using the Colt router as shown in the the Colt PR20 Operating Instructions, page 13, Figure 13 (hmmm, sounds kind of unlucky). The figure shows the user with the right hand wrapped around the body of the router, and the thumb & pointer finger of the left hand pressing down on the two corners of the router base near the side bit opening (there's actually recessed places that I suspect are specifically designed for this) just an inch or so from the bit itself. The user warned against holding the router in this way.

An alternative suggested was to either use the two-handled Colt plunge Router Base ($86) or something like the Rockler Compact Router Sub-Base with (two) Handles ($30).


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess I will need to be careful. I kind of bought it to use one handed. I have a Bosch 1617 for 2 hands. I wonder what to think now?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@coxhaus

Ken's points are very well made. Before I even tried to use my Colt I immediately spent the extra dollars for the plunge base. Just sorry I didn't buy the dual base package in the first place. 

If you add that base you'll have a very fine machine.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

KennK said:


> Just a bit of a warning ... somewhat recently I came upon a post in a forum (old brain, can't recall where) in which a Bosch Colt user either inured their fingers or came very close to doing so (sorry, old brain, can't recall which) because they were using the Colt router as shown in the the Colt PR20 Operating Instructions, page 13, Figure 13 (hmmm, sounds kind of unlucky). The figure shows the user with the right hand wrapped around the body of the router, and the thumb & pointer finger of the left hand pressing down on the two corners of the router base near the side bit opening (there's actually recessed places that I suspect are specifically designed for this) just an inch or so from the bit itself. The user warned against holding the router in this way.
> 
> An alternative suggested was to either use the two-handled Colt plunge Router Base ($86) or something like the Rockler Compact Router Sub-Base with (two) Handles ($30).


My old memory thinks maybe that was on this forum but it was a while back. It made me pay attention to how I grab my DW611.


----------



## KennK (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah ha, I found it. It was here in the Router Forums:

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/22786-bosch-colt-palm-router-unsafe.html


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

coxhaus said:


> Hey stick, I ordered a Freud 1/8 RO bit from CPO for $27 off eBay no shipping charge. I will give it a try. I guess I am set.
> 
> I think my router is a variable speed. Is there a fixed speed one also?


If you want decent bits for a small outlay, look at MLCS. Their house brand bits are inexpensive and everthing ships free. They also have a premium line. MLCS is a business exclusively devoted to all things router

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have that little two handled sub base. Works nicely and much safer than hanging on to the body of the router with that gap that's practically come hither for thumbs. The plunge base is nice too. Typical great Bosch goods, and so is the 611.


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

Great find. I have the same one and it is very handy. Mostly use it with 1/4" shank roundover or chamfer bits. Ditto on the sub-base. I got one from Pat Warner and it does make it safer. So look into getting one from the sources provided to you.


----------

